# Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Sa. 19.12., 14.00 Uhr



## Achim (17. Dezember 2009)

*Eisekalt issesschonn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Winter ist da *und der Samstag wird kommen!

*Und weil ...*
... es gaaaaanz kurz vor Weihnachten ist
... die weihnachtlichen Pfunde immer bekämpft werden müssen
... der kürzeste Tag die längste Nacht bald treffen wird
... es das ganze Jahr so lustig war
...

*gibt es dieses Mal ...*
... eine gaaaaanz kurze Tour
... gaaaaanz wenig Höhen- und Entfernungsmeter
... anschließend eine heiße Überraschung

*Also:* 
Wer Lust und Laune hat eine Runde mit-zu-drehen, ist herzlich eingeladen.

*Was wird geboten?*
Wie immer Bergradfahren auf Wald- und Schotterwegen mit Lust auf Singletrails. 

*Die Voraussetzungen*
... Anmeldung im Forum
... funktionierendes Mountainbike
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... Lampen für vorne und hinten (_Die können nicht schaden_)
... *was Süsses oder Saures für danach* 
... noch Fragen? Einfach PN oder anklingeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Rückkehr 16.45 Uhr, *anschließend Standby*_ odder so_
... Details siehe oben

*Die Wettervorhersage* >(Wetteronline)

*Wir sehen uns*






Gruß
 Achim


----------



## Mousy (17. Dezember 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> *gibt es dieses Mal ...*
> ... eine gaaaaanz kurze Tour
> ... gaaaaanz wenig Höhen- und Entfernungsmeter



  

Das wirft uns im Winterpokal um 100 Plätze zurück. 

Bis Samstag,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (17. Dezember 2009)

Da der Sch... Matsch jetzt endlich gefroren sein dürfte, trau ich mich mal wieder auf die andere Rheinseite (kann den GoWa so langsam nicht mehr sehen!). Melde auch den Silvio mit an. Bis ibbermorsche dann!
Frank


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2009)

Mousy schrieb:


> Das wirft uns im Winterpokal um 100 Plätze zurück.
> 
> Bis Samstag,
> Hartmut


Du mußt doch nur auf´m Rad sitzen bleiben und dich ein "wenig" bewegen. 
.........anschließend
.........auf´m Parkplatz mein ich! 



Bin endlich auch mal wieder dabei,nachdem die letzten WE im Alkohol versunken sind wird´s mal wieder Zeit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (17. Dezember 2009)

Am Samstag wird es aber frisch!

Gruß Michael


----------



## toslson (17. Dezember 2009)

bis samstaaaaahhaaaaaaaag


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (18. Dezember 2009)

Vorausgesetzt ich krieg mein Rad`l noch zum Laufen versuche ich auch zu kommen!

....Oh Mann - was für`n Wortspiel!!!


----------



## Achim (18. Dezember 2009)

Sieht aus wie Winter  ich such mal eben die Nokkies raus 

@ivo... habb dich nitt so, auf geht's.

Das wird schonn.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Waldi76 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Ob wir auch etwas schnee sehen????

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tolpan76 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Frank
Der Matsch wird schon gefroren sein... Aber dafür ist der Wald voller "Kryptonit" 
Mal sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe... Wartet nicht auf mich ich kann nix versprechen 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Misungu (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (18. Dezember 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> ... eine gaaaaanz kurze Tour...von 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt ...bis (geplante Rückkehr) 16.45 Uhr


Des sinn bei mir 2 3/4 Stunne. Un des iss bei 8-10° minus gaanz schee lang und nit korz. Mer friert jo schon des Gesicht ei, wenn ich nur an morje denk. Also, ich waas nit. Bin scheinbar doch en Warmduscher.


----------



## bastl-axel (19. Dezember 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> *....wo....*
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen


Ei, des iss jo gar nit uffem alt gewohnte Platz, sonnern an de Kneip, oder? Wenn ich jetzt nit aus Langeweil den Link angeklickt hätt, hätt ich es gar nit gemerkt. Sollt mer aber in de Aansag vermerke.


----------



## Darkwing (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Kälte radfahren?  Ist ja krank. Ich bin dabei.

Falls mir schon auf dem Weg nach Schierstein wichtige Körperteile abfallen, brech ich ab 

Matthias


----------



## Achim (19. Dezember 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ei, des iss jo gar nit uffem alt gewohnte Platz, sonnern an de Kneip, oder? Wenn ich jetzt nit aus Langeweil den Link angeklickt hätt, hätt ich es gar nit gemerkt. Sollt mer aber in de Aansag vermerke.




Keine Ahnung wie das zu Stande kam, wir treffen uns wie gewohnt am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße .

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt der richtige Link ist.

Bis gleich.

Achim

@T. this One4You


----------



## f.topp (19. Dezember 2009)

coole sache
und nochmal besten dank ans serviceteam für die warmgetänke am feuer


----------



## bastl-axel (19. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt honn ich doch a schlecht Gewisse, das ich mich heut vorm Radfahrn gedrickt hab. Aber, vorhinn mittem Hund gegange und do iss mir aach alles abgefrore und ich war nur 20 Minutte unnerwegs gewese. Und da gab´s noch nit amol enn Fahrtwind. Hoffe, ihr habt´s alle ohne Erfrierunge übberlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch nochmal bei den Organisatoren der After-Biketreff-Veranstaltung bedanken.
Offenes Feuer und warme Getränke sind nicht das Verkehrteste bei 2-stelligen Minusgraden. 

Natürlich war auch die Tour davor nett. 

Da meine Kamera bei der Kälte gestreikt hat gibts diesmal ein (von einer Person gewünschtes) Diagramm. 





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Dezember 2009)

Mann war das frisch! Aber schee wars trotzdem! Fanx an Thomas und Steve für die jeweilige Getränkespende.  Bis demnäx, Frank


----------



## Darkwing (20. Dezember 2009)

Trotz kleiner Schwierigkeiten, wie diverse Pannen und verschiedene schmerzhaft eingefrorene Körperteile, war es eine super Tour.

Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Inge und Silke für das lebensrettende Feuer im Korb und die ebensolchen Heissgetränke. An Achim sowieso für's winterharte Guiden.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## fegras (20. Dezember 2009)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Trotz kleiner Schwierigkeiten, wie diverse Pannen und verschiedene schmerzhaft eingefrorene Körperteile, war es eine super Tour.
> 
> Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Inge und Silke für das lebensrettende Feuer im Korb und die ebensolchen Heissgetränke. An Achim sowieso für's winterharte Guiden.
> 
> ...



Was heißt den diverse Pannen, hatte doch nur 3 Platten 
Spaß gemacht hatts trotzdem
Dank an alle die bei der Kälte auf mich gewartet haben

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## bastl-axel (20. Dezember 2009)

fegras schrieb:


> Dank an alle die bei der Kälte auf mich gewartet haben


Die waren wahrscheinlich am Boden festgefroren?!


----------



## toslson (20. Dezember 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> @T. this One4You



hmm habst ja Dank Inge noch gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke an alle fürs Feuer und die Warme Getränke und auch für die Schneetour an den Bergradelnden


----------



## picard (21. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank an Inge und Silke für die nette Bewirtung und das wärmende Feuer. Dies war nach der eisigen Ausfahrt auch bitter nötig. Danke auch an Achim für die "kurze" Tour. 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal die Schaltung wieder in Ordnung bringen: Die Kälte hat meinen Schaltzug bersten lassen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## vest (21. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Inge und Silke für die tolle Bewirtschaftung und das wärmende Feuer. Besonders die Muffins waren sau lecker .

 Ich wünsche Euch allen ein paar gemütliche Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Fubbes (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Interessanteste fehlt in eurem Höhenprofil da oben: der Temperaturverlauf. Die anderen Kurven kann man ohne Informationsverlist ausblenden 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Murph (23. Dezember 2009)

Temperaturverlauf?

Bitte schön 





Kalt war´s!
Aber nett,vor allem zum Schluss am Feuer!

Frohes Fest
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (23. Dezember 2009)

*Gsund zrück? *Zwoa Buidl




_Kettenpause_ (Foto: Dagmar)




_Glühpause _(Foto: Inge)

*Tags:* Doppeldurchschlag, Kettenriss, Bremshebel, Frost, Walluf, Muddy Mary, Einfahren, frieren, Martinsthal, Sonnenstrahl, warmer Tee, kalte Füße, Schlangenbad, heisse Quelle, kalte Treppe, eins höher geht noch, Singletrail, Schlüsselstelle, gleich sinn merr da, Zickzackzwo, Rutschplatte, Retourschnellweg, Panne, Ventil ab, Telefon, mehr Holz, Forsthaustrail, RR260, Feuersuche, Inge, Silke, Dagmar, Met, Bikerglühwein, Muffins, Stollen, warmzittern, Feuerkorb ...

*@Inge, Silke *
Einen ganz dicken Dank für eure Unterstützung, ohne euch hätte das so nicht funktionieren können. 

*@Tosl*
Das Geschenk packe ich in die Biketreff-Ausstattung, das wird bestimmt wieder zur Anwendung kommen.

*@Alle*
Ihr seid eine Supertruppe und ich möchte mich zum Jahresabschluss dafür noch mal herzlich bedanken. Rückblickend bleibt festzustellen, dass wir ein überaus spannendes Jahr miteinander verbracht haben, zu dem Jede und Jeder sein Teil beigetragen hat. Michael möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang besonders erwähnen, weil er stets zur Verfügung stand, wenn unsereiner sich anderweilig vergnügte. Hartmut, der der immer da ist - Danke fürs Mitnehmen und die sonstigen kleinen großen Gefälligkeiten.

*Wann geht es weiter?*
Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Sa. 02.01.2010, 14.00 Uhr

*Außer der Reihe*
Fr. 01.01.2010, gg. 11.00 Uhr *Neujahrslüften *

Sollten wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen, so wünsche ich Allen

* Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010*_*.



*_Euer
Achim


----------



## bastl-axel (30. Dezember 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> *Wann geht es weiter?*
> Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Sa. 02.01.2010, 14.00 Uhr
> *Außer der Reihe*
> Fr. 01.01.2010, gg. 11.00 Uhr *Neujahrslüften *


Hallo, Achim. Mer hert jo gar nigs mehr. Host du nähere Info's? Hun mer Coolstop-Bremsbeläge besorcht, wege dem Schlamm un so. Un Scheibenbremse hun ich mer aach bestellt. Mol gucke, wann die komme. Am Wochenend wern ich mir noch mit de V-Brakes helfe misse.


----------



## Achim (31. Dezember 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Hallo, Achim. Mer hert jo gar nigs mehr. Host du nähere Info's? Hun mer Coolstop-Bremsbeläge besorcht, wege dem Schlamm un so. Un Scheibenbremse hun ich mer aach bestellt. Mol gucke, wann die komme. Am Wochenend wern ich mir noch mit de V-Brakes helfe misse.



Hallo Bastl,

für das Neujahrslüften helfen die Kuhlschtopp-Beläge nicht viel, es gibt nichts zum dranmachen, wir wandern. Für den Biketreff ist das bestimmt eine gute Sache.

Bis dann


Achim


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Januar 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> ...wir wandern.


Prost Neujahr. Die annern sinn drausse und verballern ihr letztes Geld, unn ich musss uff de Hund uffpasse. Wannern (Wandern), etwa noch zu Fuß? Laaf zwar im Sommer 15 Killometer, aber mit Sportschuh. Wannerschuh habb ich gar nit und fer Sportschuh isses zu kalt und ob die Winter-Radschuh zum wannern tauche, ohne das ich Blaase krie, ich waas es nit! Also, wern ich morje mittem Hund mei Fahrrad ausprobiere un gugge, ob die Kuhlschtopp-Bremsbeleege bei Schnee un Matsch was tauche.
Bis Samstag dann.


----------

